# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Beloved Parkinson shows

## zsazsa

Can anyone out there assist me? I am trying to get a hold of every episode of the chat show that aired on BBC television and then later in the run it shifted to ITV. The show was presented by Michael Parkinson and was therefore called parkinson and I am an avid aficionado of Michael Parkinson's work and would enormously like to have every show from the pilot until the cancellation. I do not mind if these are vhs recordings placed on to dvd or simply captured from re showing on terrestrial telly. My main focus is the BBC airings rather than ITV and the late 90's to the 2000's is my preferred choice. I know somebody has to have these dare I say underappreciated broadcasts. Thank you.

----------

